# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Software Discussion >  [CC3] Error "No matching draw tool"

## trechriron

I also submitted my issue to PF tech support, but thought I might tap the experts here.

First, this install routine for CC3 is ridiculous and the 300+ dollars I have wrapped up in the software makes it even more stressful for me.  Just wanted to drop that out up front because I am a tad frustrated.

I was getting this error when clicking any button for a draw tool.  So I thought maybe I installed it wrong.  So I uninstalled everything and re-installed based on the PF online FAQ for CC3 + Compatibility Updates.

Here is the order I installed my products;

Install CC3Install Patch 1Install compatibility updates (CU)

City DesignerSymbol Set 3Cosmographer ProNOTE: _Cosmographer CU will not install until patch 1 is installed - It launches an error saying you need a higher version to install it, hence the reason I installed first "out of order"_Install SS1, SS2, SS3Install DD3, Cities!, Cartographers Annual 2007Install Patch 3Install Patch 5

I tried uninstalling Patch 1 and reapplying the patches again in order.  I still get the error on some buttons  - "No matching draw tool".  So all of the CC3 draw tools work, and some SS3, DD3, CDpro, and CMpro buttons work and others error out.

Should I install DD3 before patch 1?Is Patch 5 all inclusive of previous patches or should I be applying patches in order?Do I need to install the full version of the software relating to a compatibility update or only the CU by itself?  Example – do I install CD Pro and\or SS3 after the compatibility updates?

Is this just a known defect (bug) and does someone have a fix?  Any help would be appreciated!

----------


## NeonKnight

Hmmmm, I have never had any issues installing the software. Can you give me a few moments to investigate the installation.

----------


## NeonKnight

Looking at the installation order on their website, it states the following:

CC3 and older add-ons


   1. Install CC3 into its own folder

   2. Skip compatibility updates that you have the CC3 versions of (DD3, SS1v3,
      SS1v3 or Cities!).

   3. Install the remaining compatibility updates (City Designer, Dungeon
      Designer, Character Artist, Dioramas, Perspectives, Cosmographer, Symbol Set
      1, Symbols Set 2 and Symbols Set 3) in any order.
   4. Now install any version 3 add-ons you have (DD3, SS1v3, CC2v3 and
      SM:Cities!) in any order.

   5. Check your CC3's Help Menu >> About. If the version is less than
      3.18, download and install the update available from the registration
      page.


What it does not state is when you should have any of the older stuff Installed (i.e. CD2, or DD2 or CHarater Artist etc.)

These actually cannot be installed AFTER the update, but before the update.

So, for City Designer, install City Designer Pro AND THEN run the compatibility update for it.

You are correct in assuming you do not need to install patch 3 and then Patch 5 as Patch 5 would have everything from previous patches already present in it.

I hope this helps.

Also, after installing each piece of software, just start it then exit it, as sometimes it needs to be run once for the machine to recognize it is there (it needs to update the registry files)

----------


## trechriron

I appreciate the response.  I received a reply from tech support.

My error had to do with the type of map I was using.  Certain Draw Tools will not be found unless they have the related map type loaded.

I feel dumb.  Simple situation I thought was a bug.

Now, I still didn't install it all correctly, so i will redo it tonight.

Thanks!

----------


## tppytel

I also purchased CC3 and some add-ons a couple weeks back. I understand your confusion at the install/compatibility situation. PF produces a lot of products and it's not terribly clear how the different pieces fit together.

However, I would make a recommendation. Start by installing only CC3 (and Patch 5). Hold off on everything else. CC is pretty neat, but it's got a hell of a learning curve. You'll have plenty to do in vanilla CC3 before you need more stuff to learn. Once you really understand sheets/layers, symbols, drawing/selecting tools, etc. then go ahead and install the rest. If that means starting over again from scratch, you're not really going to lose anything, since any custom files (symbol catalogs, drawing tools, templates, etc.) can and should be stored outside the main program folder. The actual "preferences" for the program that are stored in the registry (and thus would be lost by uninstalling) are fairly obscure and/or trivial.

----------


## Rodagador Noeon

Bonjour à tous, 

Pour les français qui comprendrais rien (comme moi) à ce problème de "No matching draw tool" c'est très simple à régler, il suffit d'aller dans File > Drawing Properties et dans le premier menu déroulant, de choisir le Drawtools style qui correspond à ce que vous voulez introduire dans votre carte. Si vous ne savez pas, essayez les les uns après les autres. 

PS : vous pouvez aussi trouver le raccourci qui ressemble à une main pointant d'un doit une carte verte.

----------

